# vintage homelite chainsaw...



## RoadRanger (Dec 5, 2011)

hey guy's, i just got an old homelite chainsaw, from the early '70s, and i was wondering if mabe anyone has had any knowlage about 'em, like where i might look for parts & what i should do with it (hopefully i can use it! )

it's a homelite "super wiz 55", it's got a 35" bar on it , and it's supposed to run good


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

BEAST! My friend has a 1958 homelight very simular to that one. That thing runs like a champ.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Wish I could help.
Nice looking piece of history...would that be real bar cover?


----------



## RoadRanger (Dec 5, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> BEAST! My friend has a 1958 homelight very simular to that one. That thing runs like a champ.


i was told it runs great, i havin't even tried to start it yet though, as the guy i got it from said it was loud enough to raise the dead, hahaha. 



Thomas said:


> Wish I could help.
> Nice looking piece of history...would that be real bar cover?


thanks man, i'm not sure if it's the original bar cover or not, it's actually made out of painted wood, and it's very well built. so eather someone had alot of time to make a nice cover, or the factory made the covers from wood "back in the day" 

-------------

i brought the saw home today and gave it a fairly through cleaning, it looked like it hasin't been cleaned up in 30+ years. took a few pics with my other project saw, an old homelite super XL. and check out the size of that cylinder!!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

RoadRanger said:


> i was told it runs great, i havin't even tried to start it yet though, as the guy i got it from said it was loud enough to raise the dead, hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your gonna need a three point hook up on that thing......


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That saw was built back when men were manly and not afraid to carry a 40lb chainsaw out in the woods to make some wood. Now everyone wants the lightest one they can get! :lmao:


----------



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

Id be suprised if its as new as from the 70's looks older to me.
I see a few of the homelite Xls around,but rarely one like that blue beast..LOL


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

IIRC, they stopped making the blue Homelites in the late '60s or early '70s. I had one in the shop that was from 1964 and it was blue, and looked newer than the one in the pictures above. It was a C7 IIRC. I think you got a real rare gem there RoadRanger!


----------



## RoadRanger (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks for the comments guys! i did a little more research on it, from what i read they made 'em from about '58 up 'till '76ish. after having it apart, i beleive it's probibly from the early 60's. i'd still like to run the numbers i found on the data plate.


----------



## Tracknut (May 25, 2011)

got one just like it It was grandpas it is a 1953


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

The vintage go kart guys still use that motor. Has a Tillitson HL150 carb Other than the crank shaft the Kart motor is the same. Not that rare to find parts for, Its worth more as a kart motor then a saw. I have some parts for the motor as well as saw clutchs,chains and bars for the Zip and its brother the Wiz models saws. If it runs and saws wood it will bring 100 bucks. Check out Flea Bay vintage chain saw or vintage go kart.


----------



## RoadRanger (Dec 5, 2011)

figure i'll post an update, i got the big whiz running and cut some wood with it, BOY is she nasty! but she runs & cuts great. 

about a month back i went to a swap meet and bought an old XL to keep the whiz company, got it for $10. it's a bit rough but has good compression, i got it to fire on eather but found the fuel line going into the tank rotted away, so i'll need to replace that before i can really use it. i also found a couple of neat NOS bars that i hung up on my wall.


----------

